# PlayOn no longer in beta, now ready to deliver content to your Android device.



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

From Android Central:


> Just yesterday Plex announced their Android app to world and today, PlayOn has announced their Android app is no longer in beta and can now be downloaded from the Android Market for use with your already existing PlayOn account. For those of you not familiar with PlayOn, the service allows you to connect to various media content sites such as Hulu, Netflix, CNN, Comedy Central, Cartoon Network, Adult Swim, Nickelodeon, ESPN3, NFL Rewind, MLB, MTV and more through your PC and have it all displayed on your TV. * Now, they've added Android smartphones to the list of connectible devices.*


http://www.androidcentral.com/playon-officially-adds-support-android-devices


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I like my Android phone more every day.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

This may just end up on my Atrix


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

PlayOn works great on my iPhone so it should be just as good on the Android platform.


----------

